# ex police dog



## tiatam (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi peeps I have just aquired a 2 year old german shepherd. We know very little about his history apart from he was a failed police dog.He has been living on a farm for the past 8 months. As the week has passed certain commands we give are either responded to very quickly or ignored completly. His obvious training is begining to shine through but i wish we could find someone to tell us exactly what commands police dogs recognise. he's very well behaved a gentle giant(so far) but i worry if he is ex police what if i give him the wrong command and i dont know the correct wording to stop him. He barks on command lies down right away but only at a distance. It takes him longer to sit down etc if he next to you. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

tiatam said:


> Hi peeps I have just aquired a 2 year old german shepherd. We know very little about his history apart from he was a failed police dog.He has been living on a farm for the past 8 months. As the week has passed certain commands we give are either responded to very quickly or ignored completly. His obvious training is begining to shine through but i wish we could find someone to tell us exactly what commands police dogs recognise. he's very well behaved a gentle giant(so far) but i worry if he is ex police what if i give him the wrong command and i dont know the correct wording to stop him. He barks on command lies down right away but only at a distance. It takes him longer to sit down etc if he next to you. Anyone have any suggestions?


If he's only 2 years old he should learn quickly so dont be worried about teaching new commands.. just like with any dogs he wont learn them straight away and you cant just command down and expect him to do it. He has to learn the commands you need him to learn and he will with some positive enforcement. Just keep going with a treat to make him sit next to you (hold it above his nose and move it up behind his head to make him sit)
Training classes are a good idea..

And as far as a wrong command goes.. i wouldnt worry too much as as far as ive seen on programmes i think any dangerous command that would make him potentially dangerous or in (police dog mode) are said by the officer in code and is something completely unique and not something you would say every day..


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

They do basic obedience but they are trained to obey distance commands as well. They are trained to stop offenders by holding their arms (hopefully) and they have to let go and go down on command, which is why they do distance training. It sounds as if you have a lovely intelligent dog which they have to be to be accepted by the police in the beginning. I know they also train by praise and reward contrary to what some people think.


----------



## tiatam (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks for reply guys he is a beautiful dog well behaved and he does sit and lie down albet very slowly when he near you and of course the treats for good behaviour are always around. His recall is not fantastic we let him off the lead two nights ago and came back every time we were so proud lol Then last night took us ages as he found a plastic bottle and would not come or leave it. Guess i need to up the treats rewards trying liver treats tonight as my springer would jump the moon for one here's hoping!!!!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

GSD's love to be busy. They have an active and inquiring mind and are extremely eager to please.

I would suggest that you enroll him in a training class and even consider agility. 

At 2 years of age he will be open to new commands, but will probably never forget the ones he has learned. 

Go make that call, you will both really enjoy the challenge and working together


----------



## bailey210608 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi

Im not a police dog handler but I am a police officer, I would love to be a handler one day. Your dog will be great and just needs a little retraining, I dont know much about training but I have seen police dogs work on so many occations and there fantasic and are amazing at there job i'm sure if you phone your local police dog station they will be delighted to give you advise, they really know what there doing and are experts in there trade.


----------



## Howesmob (Feb 6, 2009)

Can you tell me where you got the dog from as I am looking for a failed dog too. Thanks


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

tiatam said:


> Hi peeps I have just aquired a 2 year old german shepherd. We know very little about his history apart from he was a failed police dog.He has been living on a farm for the past 8 months. As the week has passed certain commands we give are either responded to very quickly or ignored completly. His obvious training is begining to shine through but i wish we could find someone to tell us exactly what commands police dogs recognise. he's very well behaved a gentle giant(so far) but i worry if he is ex police what if i give him the wrong command and i dont know the correct wording to stop him. He barks on command lies down right away but only at a distance. It takes him longer to sit down etc if he next to you. Anyone have any suggestions?


Dont think it matters if you use the same commands as the police, he will soon catch on to what you mean by your commands. We had a friend who rescued a failed police gsd and he failed for not been aggressive enough on command he made an absolutly beautifull dog, and he didnt use any different commands.


----------



## Methical (Jul 11, 2008)

Id go into a Police station and begin to ask questions. I come from the Oxford area and the local police station there wasn't very helpful atal. Now i live in Bournemouth and they are so friendly here, you can waltz into the station and ask the front desk almost anything and they fall over backwards to help you.

If the local station cannot do anything i'm sure they could point you in the direction of a near-by dog training unit and in my experience, dog lovers / dog trainers will literally explode with information once you start asking about it.

I'm sorry i don't have any direct information for you but if it helps, my granddad, when he was alive, had an ex-police dog and he mentioned on several occasions that police dogs are trained so that they are not the ones that perceive the threat but the handler so you could lunge at, shout at, wave sticks and stuff at the dogs and generally be quite aggressive towards them and they wouldn't bat an eyelid

CLICK THIS


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

tiatam said:


> thanks for reply guys he is a beautiful dog well behaved and he does sit and lie down albet very slowly when he near you and of course the treats for good behaviour are always around. His recall is not fantastic we let him off the lead two nights ago and came back every time we were so proud lol Then last night took us ages as he found a plastic bottle and would not come or leave it. Guess i need to up the treats rewards trying liver treats tonight as my springer would jump the moon for one here's hoping!!!!


He sounds like a lovely dog you'l have a wonderful companion in him i can just tell with what you have said, enjoy him. And ask for having a springer!!! . . . . . well you'l be ready for just about anything then I have 2


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

I know this is an old thread and you probably have this all under control now, but in case anyone was wondering...

I would investigate what hand signals he responds to as police dogs are trained to respond to both hand signals and voice commands.

And sometimes, though it does obviously depend on the trainer etc, some dogs are trained using Dutch or German command words. Some are taught that English words (i.e. sit, down, etc) are words that are used when the dog isn't working, this changes the way the dog responds to the commands. They then learn that the German commands are used when they are going to be working in drive and doing what they get the most satisfaction out of, you don't always want a dog hearing a working command and going into drive when that level of intensity or response is not necessary, hence the use of two different sets of commands.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

jake is an ex police dog!!!  he is amazing, and well trained, he needs a firm voice though...good luck with him!!!


----------



## Neeta (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi everyone :thumbsup:

Just been browsing the site and notice that you were lucky enough to own an Alsation who is an ex police dog - I have been searching for quite a while now as to where there would be a possibility to rehome one or maybe even two. I wonder would anyone be able to point me in the right direction.

I was brought up with alsations as a young girl and my parents both showed and bred them. I feel that either rehoming an ex police dog or an Alsation from a rehome centre would be a worthwhile thing to do.

Hope to hear from anyone soon. Thanks. 
Neeta (New to the site) :blushing:



tiatam said:


> Hi peeps I have just aquired a 2 year old german shepherd. We know very little about his history apart from he was a failed police dog.He has been living on a farm for the past 8 months. As the week has passed certain commands we give are either responded to very quickly or ignored completly. His obvious training is begining to shine through but i wish we could find someone to tell us exactly what commands police dogs recognise. he's very well behaved a gentle giant(so far) but i worry if he is ex police what if i give him the wrong command and i dont know the correct wording to stop him. He barks on command lies down right away but only at a distance. It takes him longer to sit down etc if he next to you. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Neeta said:


> Hi everyone :thumbsup:
> 
> Just been browsing the site and notice that you were lucky enough to own an Alsation who is an ex police dog - I have been searching for quite a while now as to where there would be a possibility to rehome one or maybe even two. I wonder would anyone be able to point me in the right direction.
> 
> ...


where abouts are you located?

here are some german shepherd rescues!

German Shepherd Rescue Scotland - Rescuing and Re-homing German Shepherd Dogs and Puppies in Scotland, Saving GSDs

German Shepherd Puppies for sale Dogs Breeders GSD Rescue Dogs Alsatians

Rehoming

Biggsd and GSD Rescue Surrey

their is a list here
GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG RESCUERS AND RESCUE CENTRES


----------



## tiatam (Aug 7, 2008)

hi guys just updating my post. me and my gsd are blissfully happy. unfortunately i had to re home my ess but to be honest he in a much better home than i could have given him. now my gsd and i are calm stress free and enjoying life. i found myself and amazing dog trainer police dog handler who was a godsend at a very diff time when i was re homing ess. so thanks for everyones advice xxxxx


----------



## Neeta (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the lincs GSDlover4ever. I will have a good look later on. 

We live in West Yorkshire, Birstall near Leeds. I had thought about asking the local police station but thought that I might be barking up the wrong tree so to speak. 

We have a lovely big garden which we share with my dad who lives next door. We are close to a park and there are lots of nice long rural walks around where we live. Dad is on his own now after my mum died two years ago, and he said that he would love a dog for company. he said that he could talk to a dod instead of talking to the telly all the time - bless him. 

I don't think that he would be able to cope with a puppy, so the best thing I could think of was a rescue, giving a loving home to a dog in need. 

Thanks again. 
Neeta


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Neeta said:


> Thanks for the lincs GSDlover4ever. I will have a good look later on.
> 
> We live in West Yorkshire, Birstall near Leeds. I had thought about asking the local police station but thought that I might be barking up the wrong tree so to speak.
> 
> ...


sounds like a perfect home for many GSD's 

all that attention


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

tiatam said:


> hi guys just updating my post. me and my gsd are blissfully happy. unfortunately i had to re home my ess but to be honest he in a much better home than i could have given him. now my gsd and i are calm stress free and enjoying life. i found myself and amazing dog trainer police dog handler who was a godsend at a very diff time when i was re homing ess. so thanks for everyones advice xxxxx


hope ya check in on ya ESS every now and again, cant have been easy giving him/her up


----------



## Neeta (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Just to let you know, we are taking my dad to look at a rescued GSD on Saturday.

We don't really know that much about him except that he is between 4 and 7 years old (quite a wide range but suppose that it is hard to tell how old they are. He was found straying and must have been straying for a while as he had lost weight and was all matted and dirty, poor thing. He guards his food now because of this, but the foster carer who has him at the moment is working on this. He walks well on the lead and is good with other people and dogs while out walking. 

From his picture he looks a big boy and stands really well. 

I am so excited, but just wondered if there was any advice that anyone could offer. I have rehomed a pedigree cat before, but I think this is a little bit different. Could anyone give me some guidence as what to look for or ask about.

Thanks
Neeta :wink5:


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Neeta!

Congrats on looking into the rescue dogs! Having had experience with the funny quirks you can get with a dog you know little of the history of, i would ask LOADS, so you can really evaluate whether the dogs needs suit yours.

As a stray, it's probably had little sources of food, so has had to fend off others to get it. This is why it's got food issues, and may also have issues with other dogs, i would want to investigate that. Do you know anything about it's family before it strayed? I.e. violence in the home, abuse to the dog etc? How long has the fosterer had the dog - sometimes if it's not long, they themselves have not had time to see the "real" dog.

Firstly with the food aggression, see what a level it's at - if it's severe i.e. going to attack when someone is near his bowl, i would seriously think about it - may need a behaviourist which you'll have to pay for. Or a lot of patience to try correct it.

Personally i would want to see it on a good walk in varied areas, so around traffic, around lots of people, and walking by other dogs. So you really know what you're getting into. Watch the fosterer handle the dog in these situations, and take over halfway through.

Is the dog desctructive? Does it have SA? Medical issues? Can you touch it head to tail and it not mind? How does it react to children and furries etc?

The list is endless - write as much down as you can, and evaluate everything you've asked afterwards at home, out of the moment. Speak to the rescue also, not just the fosterer.


----------



## Neeta (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks R Nupert

Thanks for all that information - it is always handy to ask someone who has been there before Apparently the dog was found straying the streets so not sure of his original home background and not even chipped - can you believe it? 

With regards to his food guarding, the foster lady says that he starts to "Grumble" when she is putting his bowl on the floor, but she is stroking his head all the time that the food is going down to the floor and talking to him to reassure him - we did think about "Free Feeding" with biscuits, (I do with my cats) and then having a meal time at teatime and in the morning with wet food. 

He is going to live with my dad (if we are lucky enough to pass the home visit) who lives next door to me, and in effect we will be sharing the responsibilities of him. Dad is at home all day on his own. He will be able to take our dog with him when he goes out as he doesn't go anywhere where dogs are not allowed. We have a lovely big garden about three quaters of an acre for him to run in, and then I wwould take him for a long walk when I get home from work and a walk on a morning before I go to work, with longer walks on a weekend. 

We were told that the person who walks him says that he is exceptional on a lead and the best that he has ever seen. He isn't bothered by other dogs or people while out walking. 

Sorry, I don't want to use his name at the moment unless I jinx things. :crazy:

What about jabs, flea and worming etc? Should I take him for this to be done when we get him or will the rescuers have already done this - something else to ask:blushing: 

We have been told that he is between 4 and 7 years old but he doesn't look old in the photo that I have seen and there is no sign of any greying around his muzzel. 

I have today been looking at pet insurance. I have my cats with More Than and they have quoted 15.00 per month for a dog. 

Sorry for woffling on :smilewinkgrin:
thanks again for the info. Will keep you all posted. 
Neeta X


----------



## Neeta (Aug 23, 2009)

Another question I have is, how do I find out about local agility and training groups? 

Thanks.
Neeta x


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd expect everything will be up to date with the jabs - but i'd definately ask when his last batch was, as it may be sooner than you think.

He sounds great considering his background! I would try and evaluate yourself though, and try not to hear just the great things about him - you don't want to end up with a nasty suprise... dogs seem to bounce back from their forever homes quite quickly if you're not prepared for some of their antics, so i think if you expect a hard ride, you can only be happy if things work out well. I think you just mentioned it, but personally i'd make sure you have an adequate fund put aside to cover training - start as you mean to go on!

I don't want to sound overly cautious, but i wouldn't want you to think he's perfect and end up disapointed, and he goes back into rescue again. He's bound to have had a horrific time of things if he's been stray for a while, pounded then in rescue kennels, then finally fostered, he's going to need a confidence boost and a lot of time, love and patience - but it sounds like he's doing great already!


----------



## Neeta (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks - I understand what you are saying. It is better to be cautious. 

We have just had a phone call from the lady who is fostering him and we can go and see him on Saturday morning.

Will report back when we get home. 

Bye for now. 
Neeta


----------



## Neeta (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I knew today was going to be a bad day when we got up and there was no hot water - boiler had blown out and we couldn't relight it - went next door to dad's for a shower. 

Bradley was a lovely boy and was actually betewen two and four years old. Unfortunately he was so very strong and pulled far too much on the lead - he nearly had me over when we took him for a walk. Although it said that he was very good on the lead in his write up. Heb needs building up due to muscle waisting while he has been straying, which wouldn't be a problem, but I can only imagine that he will get even stronger. It was dad's decision in the end and he said that he was far too strong even for him and he has had the most experience with GSD's 

I feel really sad that we had to leave him, I even shed a tear when we left him - I am such a softie. 

Oh well, back to searching. :sad:

Neeta


----------

